# Frage zu TwinCat und Timer, Zeitrelais



## TomCatShS (3 April 2009)

Abend,
wie erstelle ich ein blink relais und wo finde ich einen Zeitschalter baustein ?

Was kostet die Vollversion von Twincat?

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe.

Mfg Jörn


----------



## Ralle (3 April 2009)

Schau mal hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19376&highlight=Blinker


----------



## zotos (4 April 2009)

Die beiden gebräuchlichsten Zeitbausteine sind:

TON (Timer on-delay) = Einschaltverzögerung 
TOF (Timer off-delay) = Ausschaltverzögerung 

Beide sind in der Standard.lib enthalten und in der Hilfe beschrieben.


----------



## TomCatShS (4 April 2009)

Hallo,
gibt es auch eine Zeitschaltuhr und wo finde ich diese bzw wo stelle ich die uhrzeit ??


----------



## trinitaucher (4 April 2009)

TomCatShS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es auch eine Zeitschaltuhr und wo finde ich diese bzw wo stelle ich die uhrzeit ??


Schau mal in der OSCAT nach, vielleicht hat jemand sowas schonmal geschrieben.

... aber wieso machst du das nicht selbst? Du brauchst doch lediglich die Systemzeit und ein bisschen Gehirnschmalz.


----------



## TomCatShS (4 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mir die OSCAT lib runtergeladen.
aber wo finde ich die einstellung der uhrzeit?

Mfg Jörn


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2009)

TomCatShS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir die OSCAT lib runtergeladen.
> aber wo finde ich die einstellung der uhrzeit?
> 
> Mfg Jörn



Da ist doch eine PDF-Datei dazu. Wie wäre es mal mit *LESEN*

RTFM


----------



## TomCatShS (5 April 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da ist doch eine PDF-Datei dazu. Wie wäre es mal mit *LESEN*
> 
> RTFM


Abend,
ich finde keine PDF zur OSCAT.lib ,
sorry


----------



## Ralle (5 April 2009)

http://www.oscat.de/

So, oben rechts, letzter Link: Oscat.lib 3.04 Documentation


----------



## TomCatShS (5 April 2009)

Ok sorry habe da etwas geschlafen


----------

